# What would your theme song be?



## reveal (May 10, 2005)

I watch professional wrestling. Everytime one of the wrestlers makes his/her way to the ring, their theme song plays over the speakers. Wouldn't it be cool if, right before you walked into a room, your theme song started playing?   

So what would yours be? Mine? Everyone's talking in a room and, suddenly, they hear the opening rift from AC/DC's "Back in Black" and everyone looks to the door to watch me walk in.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm, that's a tough question.  I don't know if I would be satisifed with one theme song.  If I had to pick one, I think I would choose "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana.  Second choice would be "Wake Up, Stop Dreaming" by Wang Chung.


----------



## diaglo (May 10, 2005)

Desperado

of course, it rhymes with my real name.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

My Own Way, Rembrants


----------



## Eolin (May 10, 2005)

Queen, Princes of the Universe

Oh, that's one of my characters theme song. Same difference, right?


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

Honestly?

I'd be hard pressed between a loud and angry Ministry song... like Stigmata...

Or something so FLAMING... like Finally, by Ce Ce Peniston


----------



## devilbat (May 10, 2005)

Momma Said Knock You Out by LL Cool J.  It fits the wrestling theme.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 10, 2005)

"Hair of the Dog" by Nazareth.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, 

Green Hornet  

As played on the Kill Bill v1 soundtrack


----------



## Rostek (May 10, 2005)

The Queen fool I am, several differant characters have had differant theme songs- my CG Diviner was "It's a Kind of Magic", my NG Ranger's was "Hammer to Fall"- but personally, mine would probably be "Seven Seas of Rhye"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Being the Star Wars geek that I am, probably either the Imperial March or the Force Theme...


----------



## francisca (May 10, 2005)

Freewill, by Rush


----------



## jonesy (May 10, 2005)

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - I Think I Can Beat Mike Tyson.

That, or I Did It My Way by Sid Vicious.


----------



## NiTessine (May 10, 2005)

"Farewell", by Summoning, from the Damnatus soundtrack.

And no, I've no idea what the lyrics say, or even what language they are in.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 10, 2005)

"Baby Got Back." 



Spoiler



Heh. No.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 10, 2005)

Baseball players get it too, when they go up to bat.

Either "How Soon is Now" by the Smiths

"I am the son and the heir of a shyness that is criminally vulgar,
I am the son and heir of nothing in particular..."

Or the song "Ingrown" by an Australian band called Smudge


----------



## Torm (May 10, 2005)

"I'm No Stranger To The Rain" by Keith Whitley, if you mean a theme for my life in general. :\ 

"Amadeus" by Falco, if you mean something to go into a wrestling ring by.


----------



## der_kluge (May 10, 2005)

John Cage's avante-garde _3'44"_.

waits to see if anyone gets the joke...


----------



## qaaral (May 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> John Cage's avante-garde _3'44"_.
> 
> waits to see if anyone gets the joke...




Yea, I get the joke. You actually have your theme played when you walk in.

Mine:  Dirty Old Man by the Fugs


----------



## reveal (May 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> John Cage's avante-garde _3'44"_.
> 
> waits to see if anyone gets the joke...




*crickets**crickets*


----------



## Ranger REG (May 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Being the Star Wars geek that I am, probably either the Imperial March or the Force Theme...



Well, since you can't make up your mind and choose one...

I got dibs on the Imperial March theme.


----------



## Desdichado (May 10, 2005)

"I Can't Drive 55" by Sammy Hagar.  Or maybe...

"I Ain't First Class, But I Ain't White Trash" by Sawyer Brown.  Or possibly...

"She-Bop" by Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> "She-Bop" by Cyndi Lauper.



???

I do not want to know.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, since you can't make up your mind and choose one...
> 
> I got dibs on the Imperial March theme.



 See, I think I'd get that more because of the players in my games finding it appropriate. You can try to outvote THEM, but I've been evil enough to them to earn it.

Picking for myself, I say The Force Theme, at least.


----------



## IronWolf (May 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'd be hard pressed between a loud and angry Ministry song... like Stigmata...




Ah, great song!  One you just have to turn up really, really loud to fully appreciate!


----------



## IronWolf (May 11, 2005)

HHhmmm, It would have to be something by Nine Inch Nails I think.... Just not sure what...  We'll say... Eraser.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

According to a test, mine was Back in Black, but I prefer Summer of '69.


----------



## jaerdaph (May 11, 2005)

The Clash - Train in Vain.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> See, I think I'd get that more because of the players in my games finding it appropriate. You can try to outvote THEM, but I've been evil enough to them to earn it.
> 
> Picking for myself, I say The Force Theme, at least.



I dunno. I don't get that "Heel" vibe from you.


----------



## Angcuru (May 11, 2005)

Depends on my mood.

Hyper - "Hulelam" by Juno Reactor

Jacked up on Star Wars - "Fett's Vette" by MC Chris

Silly - "Mr. Bad Example" by Warren Zevon

Inspired - "Heart of Steel" by Manowar

Confident - "Palace of Fantasy" by Freedom Call

Depressed - "Heart in Chains" by Acoustic Alchemy

Violent - "Dawn of Battle" by Manowar

Dramatic - "Lamento Eroico" by Rhapsody


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 11, 2005)

"Droid Army" by John Williams. Yeah, I'm a Star Wars geek, but I think of my impressive entrance as less Vader and more Trade Federation. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 11, 2005)

You mean I am the only person who already has a theme song which is well known and agreed upon by all of my friends?

A.D.I.D.A.S. by Korn


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 11, 2005)

Man In Motion by St. Elmo's Fire.


----------



## Allanon (May 11, 2005)

According to my party 'The theme song from the Godfather' 
But then I did have Shemeska say, "I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse"


----------



## Ranger REG (May 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Depends on my mood.



You're one moody wrestler.

What the term for wrestlers like Heidenreich and Eugene?


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 11, 2005)

It's a terrible wrestling theme, but _Theme from The Godfather_.


----------



## Allanon (May 11, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> It's a terrible wrestling theme, but _Theme from The Godfather_.



 Heee, what are you trying to pull here, I got dibs on that one


----------



## Torm (May 11, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You mean I am the only person who already has a theme song which is well known and agreed upon by all of my friends?



I do, but I don't prefer it myself - "Duke of Earl".  

(They found a tape of me singing it when I was younger, and, from the vocal quality I can only assume, drunk or something  , and they have harassed me occasionally since.)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 11, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Violent - "Dawn of Battle" by Manowar
> 
> Dramatic - "Lamento Eroico" by Rhapsody




Now I want to go home and get my Manowar and Rhapsody CD's... **twitch-twitch**


----------



## Gruns (May 11, 2005)

*EMF - Unbelieveable*

Way back when, I used to have this NBA video (yes, VCR video) that had a few minutes of the stars of the day: Magic, Bird, Jordan, Barkley, Isaiah Thomas, a few others. In the video, they played a song and a bunch of highlights from that player. (Bird="Small Town" by John Cougar Mellencamp, Magic="Control" Janet Jackson, etc...)
In my pool in my backyard I used to have a basketball hoop. I would make my own highlight video with the song Unbelievable by EMF. So I guess that's my theme song. 360 degree windmill dunks are easy in 3 feet of water on a 4 foot hoop...
Later!
Gruns


----------



## freebfrost (May 11, 2005)

I'd have to go with an old-school classic that sadly is no longer in use in the wrestling world.

"Iron Man" by Black Sabbath.

Long live the Road Warriors !


----------



## EricNoah (May 11, 2005)

"I Wish" by Ski Lo

_I wish I was little bit taller,
I wish I was a baller
I wish I had a girl who looked good
I would call her
I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
and a '64 Impala_


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (May 11, 2005)

I can't decide.

Either the Theme from Jaws,

The Streak by Ray Stevens,

or I Can't Dance by Genesis.

or maybe Fish Heads bu Bill Mumy.

Oh I know,

The Theme from Shaft.  

No, wait, the theme from Dukes of Hazard (or maybe the Fall Guy).


----------



## Henry (May 11, 2005)

Lump, by Presidents of the USA


----------



## Desdichado (May 11, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> HHhmmm, It would have to be something by Nine Inch Nails I think.... Just not sure what...  We'll say... Eraser.



There's a big difference between a theme song by NIN and one by Erasure...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 11, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> "I Wish" by Ski Lo
> 
> _I wish I was little bit taller,
> I wish I was a baller
> ...




For what it's worth...that just put you up a few notches in my book...Skee Lo is classic!

I think my theme song would have to be "Boom" by P.O.D.

You've just got to love that noise he makes at the beginning.  I can only describe it as "Fush-sha!"

It was the theme song for the greatest superhero ever...The Groove!  (ahhh, the miss the old Heroes d6 game...)


----------



## Xath (May 11, 2005)

So I started to think about what it would actually be like if a theme song played every time every person entered a room.  And I must conclude that it would be awful.

Think about it.  Even if you got to choose your own theme song, you'd have to hear it every time you changed rooms.  So when you enter the bathroom, your themesong plays.  When you leave the bathroom, your themesong plays.  I don't think it would be your favorite song for very long.

What if groups of people entered a room at the same time?  Then there would be a cacophany of horrendous noise.  Tour groups?

You'd have to build an extra 10 minutes into every class period to let the noise die down as the class enters...


----------



## Qlippoth (May 12, 2005)

"Something Against You" by the Pixies (if I'm feeling spunky).


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 12, 2005)

Boulevard Of Broken Dreams (Green Day)


----------



## Ranger REG (May 12, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> I can't decide.



Imagine yourself enter into the stadium or arena, walking down the ramp, climb into the ring, and present yourself.



			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Either the Theme from Jaws,



Too much dry ice smoke, and the shark fin cap would look ridiculous.




			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> The Streak by Ray Stevens,



Good for TNA Wrestling, though I'm not too sure about your opponent wanting to grapple with a nekkid wrestler.




			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> The Theme from Shaft.



Might work, but you need to cut the intro short.




			
				Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> No, wait, the theme from Dukes of Hazard (or maybe the Fall Guy).



If you're one-half of a redneck mullet-wearing tag team.


----------



## Teflon Billy (May 12, 2005)

*Gay Bar* by _Electric Six_


----------



## mhacdebhandia (May 12, 2005)

Allanon said:
			
		

> Heee, what are you trying to pull here, I got dibs on that one



I don't know you, but I am confident I am far more likely to go and kick the crap out of my sister's abusive husband (if she had one) in the middle of the street, so at least I act like one Corleone.


----------



## Krieg (May 12, 2005)

Don't Fear the Reaper - BOC


----------



## Tanager (May 12, 2005)

I'd go for either _I wanna be sedated_ or the theme from Doctor Who 

or maybe _Teenage Kicks_ by the Undertones


----------



## Goblyn (May 13, 2005)

*If I had a Wrestling Theme?*

The Quake theme by NIN ... it doesn't even have a name. Anyone remember the first Quake game?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 13, 2005)

_High Plains Drifter_ by the Beastie Boys.


----------



## Impeesa (May 13, 2005)

My theme song, eh? That's a good question... probably Mike Oldfield's Amarok. Those who pay attention find depth and variety, the less intelligent write it off as weird and scary (and we don't miss 'em ).  



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Man In Motion by St. Elmo's Fire.




Is there a chance you have an mp3 that's been mangled after one too many passes through the p2p network, which is actually the song St. Elmo's Fire and contains, as part of the lyrics, the phrase "man in motion"? I've been led to believe it's by Vangelis, but I like to do a little fact-checking before I go posting comments like this and apparently it's actually by John Parr. Wee.



			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> John Cage's avante-garde _3'44"_.
> 
> waits to see if anyone gets the joke...




I think it's actually 4'33".  I have the single around here somewhere, with the extended club mix.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Ranger REG (May 13, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> The Quake theme by NIN ... it doesn't even have a name. Anyone remember the first Quake game?



Uh, no. How does it go?


----------



## arwink (May 13, 2005)

If I got the opportunity to be a complete showpony of a wrestler, I always wanted to walk into a ring to the sound of Girls on Film by Duran Duran.

Otherwise I'd go for something relatively understated, like Gimme Gimme Shock Treatment by the Ramones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

My dads theme song would be The White Stuff by Weid Al. My dad eats 3 bags of Oreos in a week. Blech.


----------



## Naathez (May 13, 2005)

"Rebel Rouser".

Yes, I am perfectly aware noone here probably heard that.    But I decided in one of those EXTREMELY joyous high school days that it was the song I'd want played at my funeral, and it's been in my heart ever since.


----------



## yennico (May 13, 2005)

Simply the best by Tina Turner


----------



## mojo1701 (May 13, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> I think it's actually 4'33".  I have the single around here somewhere, with the extended club mix.
> 
> --Impeesa--




It is 4'33". And this "extended club mix" you speak of sounds interesting.


----------



## Belen (May 13, 2005)

"Higher" by Creed


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 13, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> "I Ain't First Class, But I Ain't White Trash" by Sawyer Brown.  Or possibly...




That's actually "Some Girls Do."

Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 13, 2005)

My theme would either be "Here I Go Again" by Whitesnake, or "Nomad" by Metallica, or "Go Against the Grain" by Garth Brooks, or "Flirting With Disaster" by Molly Hatchet.

Kane


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> HHhmmm, It would have to be something by Nine Inch Nails I think.... Just not sure what...  We'll say... Eraser.



Or Last. Last would work.

- Kemrain the Broken.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> The Quake theme by NIN ... it doesn't even have a name. Anyone remember the first Quake game?



I'd have to check my iPod to be sure, but I think there were 6-8 tracks on the Quake 1 CD. I don't know if they have names, so I named them by track length.

- Kemrain the NIN Fan.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> "Nomad" by Metallica



I'm pretty sure that song's called "Wherever I may Roam." Track 5 on the self titled album, right?

- Kemrain the Metalhead.


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that song's called "Wherever I may Roam." Track 5 on the self titled album, right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Metalhead.



 That's it.  I couldn't think of it for the life of me, but I knew someone would know it.

Kane


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That's it.  I couldn't think of it for the life of me, but I knew someone would know it.
> 
> Kane



 Your public to the rescue!

I'd probably go with either nearly anything off of American Headcharge's "War of Art" album, "The Great Below" by NIN, or the accoustic version of Soundgarden's "Like Suicide".

- Kemrain the Rivethead Wannabe.


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Your public to the rescue!
> 
> I'd probably go with either nearly anything off of American Headcharge's "War of Art" album, "The Great Below" by NIN, or the accoustic version of Soundgarden's "Like Suicide".
> 
> - Kemrain the Rivethead Wannabe.



 Ah, Soundgarden.  Good choice.

Kane (Grunge fan)


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Ah, Soundgarden.  Good choice.
> 
> Kane (Grunge fan)



 Why thank you. It was either that, Mailman, or Boot Camp.

- Kemrain the Self-Defeating.


----------



## Angcuru (May 13, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Now I want to go home and get my Manowar and Rhapsody CD's... **twitch-twitch**




Y'know, I once translated Lamento Eroico into Elvish when I was bored.  Lost the text file in a hard drive wipe.



			
				Naathez said:
			
		

> "Rebel Rouser".
> 
> Yes, I am perfectly aware noone here probably heard that.    But I decided in one of those EXTREMELY joyous high school days that it was the song I'd want played at my funeral, and it's been in my heart ever since.



Hey, I like that one.


----------



## Mr. Kaze (May 14, 2005)

If you want a WWF music comparison... I've got music to suit almost any mood, but the "enter to fanfare" music of choice would be the opening theme music from _Trigun_, "H.T." -- 1:29 of strut-tastic rock.


----------



## gamecat (May 14, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Depends on my mood.
> 
> Hyper - "Hulelam" by Juno Reactor
> 
> ...



Hulelam ing rocks.

I've got an arsenal of themes. Right now, it seems that Nautilis's remix of "492 Cups to China" is my anthem.


----------



## Angcuru (May 14, 2005)

gamecat said:
			
		

> Hulelam ing rocks.



I concur.     But I prefer Conquistador, especially the latter part when it gets all crazy like.     That'd be some nice battle music.


----------

